# No way of knowing rider's destination until pick up?



## Scott Fleming (Sep 20, 2015)

I have looked several times, but I see no information about the rider's destination before accepting the alert. Is there any way to know where the riders destination is before accepting it?

New driver.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Scott Fleming said:


> I have looked several times, but I see no information about the rider's destination before accepting the alert. Is there any way to know where the riders destination is before accepting it?
> 
> New driver.


_Before accepting it? _ NO.

Only way is to call or text them and ask. And don't be surprised when you get a whiny, sarcastic-toned response something to the effect of: "I already entered it into the app!"

(I always respond: "That's nice....but the drivers aren't given that information. This is why I'm ASKING you now.")


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

I would like this information as well. My reason is different than what everyone else is saying about cancelling pickups if they think its not worth their time or money. I will pick up anyone, regardless of the distance.....to a degree. I'm not complaining about the local 3 block trip or driving a long way to pick up a rider for a shorter trip. My concern is trips to a destination 2, or maybe more hours away! 

I'm new as well. One night, I was ready to call it for the night and I said to myself, "OK, one more pickup then I'll go offline for the night." I got a local pickup. I have no problem with that. Their destination was downtown Los Angeles. I DO have a problem with that. I did do the trip but, reluctantly. I'm new, so I need the trips under my belt. 

Uber is a job on the side of my normal job. I have a family to take care of and get the kids ready for bed, and I had to be at work at 6 am the next day. All said and done, I barely functioned at work the next day. If I would have seen the destination, I would have called the rider, explained the situation, and hopefully, they would have understood. BUT, being there, in person as the rider is getting into my car to tell them that, probably wouldn't have gone well at all. That's the only reason I did the trip. I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

doutrnz said:


> I would like this information as well. My reason is different than what everyone else is saying about cancelling pickups if they think its not worth their time or money. I will pick up anyone, regardless of the distance.....to a degree. I'm not complaining about the local 3 block trip or driving a long way to pick up a rider for a shorter trip. My concern is trips to a destination 2, or maybe more hours away!
> 
> I'm new as well. One night, I was ready to call it for the night and I said to myself, "OK, one more pickup then I'll go offline for the night." I got a local pickup. I have no problem with that. Their destination was downtown Los Angeles. I DO have a problem with that. I did do the trip but, reluctantly. I'm new, so I need the trips under my belt.
> 
> Uber is a job on the side of my normal job. I have a family to take care of and get the kids ready for bed, and I had to be at work at 6 am the next day. All said and done, I barely functioned at work the next day. If I would have seen the destination, I would have called the rider, explained the situation, and hopefully, they would have understood. BUT, being there, in person as the rider is getting into my car to tell them that, probably wouldn't have gone well at all. That's the only reason I did the trip. I don't want that to happen again.


Do yall not have the destination filter yet?


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Do yall not have the destination filter yet?


Can you please explain what you mean? What filter? What does it do? How does it work? Etc.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

doutrnz said:


> Can you please explain what you mean? What filter? What does it do? How does it work? Etc.


You enter a destination and while active youll only get trips on the way to said destination. Youre on Uber I assume?










Tap this area





















Voila


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for responding. 

This is still confusing, and seems limiting. How would I use something like this for an entire Valley? (As an example: Coachella Valley consists of Palm Springs, Palm Desert, Rancho Mirage, Cathedral City, La Quinta, Indio, Coachella, Burmuda Dunes...) If you know of a video that details the destination feature, I'll be more than happy to watch it to get familiar with it. I don't want to exclude neighboring cities just outside of Coachella Valley, which is why I say it seems limiting.

My understanding of this feature would be like this: I'm heading home for the day. I want to do pickups along the way home if they happen to be on my way home. My understanding would be it would only pick up an area within a certain, unknown circumference, excluding the surrounding areas.

If i'm wrong, please, let me know what I'm not understanding.

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

doutrnz said:


> Thank you so much for responding.
> 
> This is still confusing, and seems limiting. How would I use something like this for an entire Valley? (As an example: Coachella Valley consists of Palm Springs, Palm Desert, Rancho Mirage, Cathedral City, La Quinta, Indio, Coachella, Burmuda Dunes...) If you know of a video that details the destination feature, I'll be more than happy to watch it to get familiar with it. I don't want to exclude neighboring cities just outside of Coachella Valley, which is why I say it seems limiting.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is more for your "last run of the night before calling it quits" scenario. It will match you with a rider going close or along the route to the destination you put in. Sometimes it's right near your destination, sometimes it's halfway, and sometimes it's a minimum run closer to where you started the trip.

If you're only operating within 3-5 miles of your home, then this might not work as well as if your 20 miles from your home.


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks, RynoHawk! I kinda figured thats what that feature was for, but you never know unless you ask. 

So, pretty much, looking at the waybill is the only way. I'm gonna have to learn to get quick with this app! Thank you everyone for your input, and if anyone else has any other ideas, I would love to hear them!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

doutrnz said:


> Thanks, RynoHawk! I kinda figured thats what that feature was for, but you never know unless you ask.
> 
> So, pretty much, looking at the waybill is the only way. I'm gonna have to learn to get quick with this app! Thank you everyone for your input, and if anyone else has any other ideas, I would love to hear them!


Waybill does not show destination. It just says "As directed"


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

I could be wrong, but isn't that if they do not put a destination in?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Riders (Customers) are our number one priority. Knowledge of the final destination prior to pickup would increase the chances of multiple drivers rejecting the request....thus a longer wait time and an inconvenience for the rider. It is in the best interest of the Customers and the Company to not disclose the final destination until the point of pickup.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Riders (Customers) are our number one priority. Knowledge of the final destination prior to pickup would increase the chances of multiple drivers rejecting the request....thus a longer wait time and an inconvenience for the rider. It is in the best interest of the Customers and the Company to not disclose the final destination until the point of pickup.


That's where you're wrong. Not telling me the destination means you'll wait 15 minutes for me to get to your butt, then I'll cancel on your butt because I'm not driving 2 hours into commiefornia after driving for 11 hours straight, and now you have to call another Uber and wait another 15 minutes and see if he wants to cancel on your butt too.

There have been a few times where I pick someone up and they tell me the last 3 drivers cancelled on them. Better to wait an extra 30 seconds for multiple drivers to reject the request than an extra 30 minutes for drivers to cancel once they find out and don't like it.

As for the pax, I hope they switch to taxi because Uber is unreliable. Maybe if enough of them switch to taxi Uber will show drivers the destination so Uber drivers can act professionally.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just fyi - after you enter a destination - you can cancel it and you don't lose it. Only counts after you get a ride after setting the destination. 

Also if you set it somewhere far - you might get one long ride in that direction or you might get several rides - it doesn't seem to time out until you get to the area you set as your destination. I live in SF and set it when I'm downtown to go to the ocean to go home - tonight I got 3 rides and ended close to home. win/win 

My pickups are usually pretty quick, so I ask when they get into the car where are we going ? and then tell them the app hasn't told me yet. I try to avoid the fact that I don't want to go to San Jose or somewhere far.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

This really is a case of I get both sides of the issue. Uber doesn't want drivers using the info for cancelling short/far away trips, but on the other hand, as the OP pointed out, it can be helpful to know especially for the longer trips. Perhaps a meet in the middle approach, if the trip is over X miles (say 30), then the driver is given full details before accepting?


----------



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> This really is a case of I get both sides of the issue. Uber doesn't want drivers using the info for cancelling short/far away trips, but on the other hand, as the OP pointed out, it can be helpful to know especially for the longer trips. Perhaps a meet in the middle approach, if the trip is over X miles (say 30), then the driver is given full details before accepting?


I like this idea, and maybe taking it a bit further say like Craigslist or similar allow you to filter search results to X miles from zip code. If the driver app would let you set a distance or max range from a zip code that would help a lot.
I had a pax last night that pinged me before dropping off my current pax, I got to him quickly but when he got in and I swiped pick up it said 1h45min, I had to ask him if that was correct, it was. I considered cancelling as it was already 2am and close to bars closing time, but he showed me the estimated charge of $170 so I knew it would be a good payout. And using the destination filter I got 3 decent rides headed back towards home so worked out. Still fore-warning would've been nice for both of us if I had ended up being in a cancelling mood


----------



## Pedro Ash (Jul 14, 2017)

Even I too liked this idea.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> That's where you're wrong. Not telling me the destination means you'll wait 15 minutes for me to get to your butt, then I'll cancel on your butt because I'm not driving 2 hours into commiefornia after driving for 11 hours straight, and now you have to call another Uber and wait another 15 minutes and see if he wants to cancel on your butt too.
> 
> There have been a few times where I pick someone up and they tell me the last 3 drivers cancelled on them. Better to wait an extra 30 seconds for multiple drivers to reject the request than an extra 30 minutes for drivers to cancel once they find out and don't like it.
> 
> As for the pax, I hope they switch to taxi because Uber is unreliable. Maybe if enough of them switch to taxi Uber will show drivers the destination so Uber drivers can act professionally.


Uber and Lyft could solve this problem (and it is a problem for pax and drivers alike) by using their technology for better service. If they allowed drivers additional parameters for the types of rides they are willing to accept (max distance to pick-up, max distance to destination, and others), then pax is effectively matched with a driver best suited for that trip. That would greatly reduce cancellations so everyone is happier. Yes, it will take programming work but if they can handle the directional fields for pool and line, they can handle that. But as of now, you have to ask and cancel. Although on Lyft you can identify the destination after acceptance but prior to starting the ride so at least you don't have to take a ratings hit when you cancel.


----------



## MyrtleBeachDriver (Jul 1, 2017)

I try to educate pax that when the need to go on a long trip out of the current atea, especially if it's late hours to show some courtesy and just contact the driver after acceptance. That way there is no "destination shock" and they can have opportunities to find other area drivers with less wait time if that driver decides to cancel. . Helps out both sides.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MyrtleBeachDriver said:


> I try to educate pax that when the need to go on a long trip out of the current atea, especially if it's late hours to show some courtesy and just contact the driver after acceptance. That way there is no "destination shock" and they can have opportunities to find other area drivers with less wait time if that driver decides to cancel. . Helps out both sides.


Yes....and I profusely THANK the pax that call me ahead of time asking if I'm able/willing to take them to their destination.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No... Uber is only halfway brilliant...you have to cover the rest yourself.


----------

